# What I Think We Could All Use...



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

More Cowbell Awning Lights!​


----------



## jzero (Mar 24, 2005)

I have a fever! And there is only one cure...


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

ROFL!!! Where's CaliforniaJim? He missed his cue!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Does this items come with 12 sticks or just 1?

Cause I might have the fever...and so could 11 of my buddies.


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

yaaa......and "HERE'S YOUR SIGN"

lol,
Brian


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Sweeeet! Thanks for curing today's fever







Now if I could only find those somewhere


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Speaking of more cowbell, wasn't there a link where you could apply cowbell to any song? I think my DD would love to hear a lil cowbell to Tyler Swifts "Romeo and Juliet" song...








on edit... found it!
http://www.morecowbell.dj/


----------

